# Anyone Need Help With Painting?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I have had some of you help us a lot so I thought if any had questions about doing your own painting you could ask my husband.He was a good painter for years before his disability.Did a lot of body work too.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Thank you for the offer. Wished I was down your way to tap your husbands knowledge base this winter when I paint my bike


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

LongRider said:


> Thank you for the offer. Wished I was down your way to tap your husbands knowledge base this winter when I paint my bike


 Any questions just ask.He may be able to lead through it.At least tell you the materials.:goodluck:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I am looking for a clear coat and method that I can spray directly on clean aluminum or clean bare steel.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> I am looking for a clear coat and method that I can spray directly on clean aluminum or clean bare steel.


Sorry Tirediron,I've been bust yapping on another forum.

Hubby said you probably will need a metal prep and bonding agent to make it stick to metal.Unless they have somethign new in last 14 yr.s.Best bet is auto body paint store.Or maybe machine shop materials.Hope this helps.:flower:


----------

